# Discouragement in Prayer



## Unoriginalname (Mar 24, 2016)

I really have been convicted at my overall dryness and lack of desire for personal holiness. I have tried to be more disciplined in my prayers but find myself despairing and being discouraged while praying. I know that my feelings are not the ultimate measure but I just feel like when I pray all I can focus on is my insincerity, my lack of holiness and the sins I deal with. When I feel this way I try to focus on the sufficiency of Jesus but there is a part of me that feels like I am using that to not address my own sins instead of actually resting in that. I don't know, our hearts are wicked, I am just wondering if others have this problem in their prayer life


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Mar 24, 2016)

Eric, have you seen this thread on a very similar topic? Here is a verse that speaks to your state:
Who is among you that feareth the LORD,
that obeyeth the voice of his servant,
that walketh in darkness, and hath no light?
let him trust in the name of the LORD,
and stay upon his God (Isa 50:10).​
We (many of us) tend to doubt our acceptability to God when we go through dry spells, as though the good qualities of our hearts commended us! We have no merit of our own, but are accepted because of "Jesus' blood and righteousness" (from the great hymn, "My hope is built on nothing less")—His blood cleansing us from all sin (1 John 1:7, 9), and _His_ righteousness the robe we present ourselves to God in (2 Cor 5:21; 1 Cor 1:30).

Even aged saints (I have belonged to Christ 48 years now) go through this, and we resist the accusations of the devil who loves to point out our failures and flaws, and seeks to have us look at ourselves rather than the Saviour's merits in our behalf and God's care for us in Him. There is a hymn which says, "The only view God has of me is through the blood of Jesus." This means that our Father sees you through the blood His Son shed to cleanse and save you. This blood cries out to Father, "For My sake accept him, keep him, love him, for he is Mine, even as I am Thine."

Don't go by feelings or thoughts, Eric, but by the reality of what God says is real: "I have loved thee with an everlasting love: therefore with lovingkindness have I drawn thee" (Jer 31:3). If you look at yourself you won't see much good, but that "reality" is overridden by God's love for you. Keep that in mind.
LORD Jesus

They say You're invisible,
but You're not invisible at all, 
for my heart is not blinded
by physical walls.

You’re more real
than anything here,
and it's Your close presence
that keeps me from fear.​
Has He not said, "I am with you alway, even unto the end of the world" (Matt 28:20), and "I will never leave thee, nor forsake thee" (Heb 13:5)? In truth it is with you as the hymn says, "It is well with my soul". And I'll be praying for you.


----------



## Unoriginalname (Mar 24, 2016)

Thank you for that my brother. I appreciate your encouragement.


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 24, 2016)

Yes, Eric, I do have that problem. Probably more often than not. You're not alone. I'll keep you in my prayers!


----------

